# Dear DirecTV.......



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

Thank you for all of your updates this year. I have been a good girl and what I would really like for Christmas is a fix for the R))) problem and repeat to show in the episode information.
R15-300 10C1


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

In addition to "repeat" showing in the show information, I'd also like to see the original air date, like the guide shows on my old standard receiver. 

It is pretty frustrating watching a recording which you think is a first run, and then realizing about 5 minutes in that you've seen already. But it is even more annoying watching a show that you haven't seen, and it not making sense in the continuity of the series because it is over a year old, but you don't know that.


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

cawall said:


> Thank you for all of your updates this year. I have been a good girl and what I would really like for Christmas is a fix for the R))) problem and repeat to show in the episode information.
> R15-300 10C1


Or instead of showing R for repeat show a red (NEW) next to program, like DISH DVR's do.

Also, Fix the damn closed captioning. This garbled and repeated CC is driving us crazy. I know it is the DVR's only having this problem not stations or anything else.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Monster -- R means record, not repeat. The problem is that the R appears in the guide next to series episodes which won't record because they are repeats (but in looking at the guide, you think they will record).


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Monster -- R means record, not repeat. The problem is that the R appears in the guide next to series episodes which won't record because they are repeats (but in looking at the guide, you think they will record).


My bad... :nono: Never had a problem with series link or prioritizer, but there should still be an upgrade for the guide that would say whether the program is (NEW) or not, like DISH DVR's do.

Also, fix the damn CC. I have been dealing with this topic for 6 months on the DIRECTV forum and have had no answers about future upgrades to address the CC problems...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

cawall said:


> Thank you for all of your updates this year. I have been a good girl and what I would really like for Christmas is a fix for the R))) problem and repeat to show in the episode information.
> R15-300 10C1


You need to send out another message addressed to:

[email protected]

These are the folks that supply DirecTV with the program guide data (Tribune Media Services Data Direct). They can't fix the "R)))" problem, but the "is it an original episode or a repeat" toggle is based on the data they supply to DirecTV. The "REPEAT" indicator in the program guide that you see when you click on "MORE INFO" also comes from TMS Data Direct.

Of course, if the PROGRAM/CHANNEL providers don't give THEM the correct information, they can't send it on to DirecTV... 

If you really do send them an email, please post the reply. I'd love to see it!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> You need to send out another message addressed to:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


I don't think the problem is with Tribune. The info shows up correctly on my DirecTiVo, so I would think the issue is that the programmers of the DirecTV DVRs are not coding in the capability to see or use the information.

- Merg


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The Merg said:


> I don't think the problem is with Tribune. The info shows up correctly on my DirecTiVo, so I would think the issue is that the programmers of the DirecTV DVRs are not coding in the capability to see the information.
> 
> - Merg


Not necessarily...

TiVo over the years... has included code/tweeks... to compensate for bad or incomplete data from the guide clearing houses.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not necessarily...
> 
> TiVo over the years... has included code/tweeks... to compensate for bad or incomplete data from the guide clearing houses.


So how does my TiVo have full information on episodes of series, such as first aired, actors, and so on and records only first-runs when requested and my R15 thinks a repeat episode is actually a new episode?

- Merg


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Also the first run / repeat and correct "first air date" showed up in the guide on my standard DirecTV receiver. They disappeared the day I got the R15. 

It might be a coincidence that TMS stopped providing that information to DirecTV on the day I got the R15. And it might be a coincidence that they restarted providing that information for exactly the length of time I reactivated my standard receiver while waiting for a replacement for a defective R15. But it is more likely that the information is provided to DirecTV and DirecTV chose to not include the information in the R15 guide.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

Does anyone have an idea as to when they are going to fix the R)) problem? I tried getting an answer from CSR last night, but no info. Isn't the DVR supposed to save time, not waste time going into every SL that has an R)) to see if it will actually record? My frustration level with DTV is GROWING!!!!


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Sandi -- You won't get a straight answer from DirecTV customer support. When a solution is found, it will probably show up in a CE first, before it is rolled out to everyone. You can check the CE forum to read R15 release notes, to see when the fix is listed. Until then, just wait or curse under your breath.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

I had also sent an email questioning the R)) problem-"When are you going to fix the 10c1 R)) problem?"

This was the response: " We're finishing our latest software upgrade to your receiver, so the problems you're experiencing may be a temporary result of this update. As the upgrade completes installing, your menus may be unavailable for a brief time and you may see a spinning light on the front of your receiver as the software downloads. This should only take about ten minutes to complete and your receiver should return to normal operation as soon at it is complete.

If more than ten minutes have passed without the download completing or your download is done and your receiver is not working correctly, you may need to reset your receiver.

Your receiver should have a reset button inside of the access card door; you can simply press it to reset your receiver. If pressing the button does not correct the problem, try these steps to reset your receiver:

1. Leave the receiver box on.
2. Unplug the receiver from the electrical outlet. (If your receiver's light is still on, you have pulled the wrong plug.) 
3. Leave receiver unplugged for 15 seconds. 
4. Reconnect it to the electrical outlet and return to normal viewing.

If resetting the receiver doesn't fix the problem, please call our technical support center at 1-800-531-5000 and select the option for technical assistance. Our Technical Support agents are trained to walk you through a number of troubleshooting steps which are too difficult to try to talk through over email. Also, you may find some helpful information at the DIRECTV Technical Help forums. Just visit http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp to find answers to your questions."

Do they hear what their customers are saying?


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

sandi916 said:


> I had also sent an email questioning the R)) problem-"When are you going to fix the 10c1 R)) problem?"
> 
> This was the response: " We're finishing our latest software upgrade to your receiver, so the problems you're experiencing may be a temporary result of this update. As the upgrade completes installing, your menus may be unavailable for a brief time and you may see a spinning light on the front of your receiver as the software downloads. This should only take about ten minutes to complete and your receiver should return to normal operation as soon at it is complete.
> 
> ...


Yes. They hear you and they are ignoring you.

They are giving you the standard answer that "There is nothing wrong with our receiver or software, so if you are having a software problem, it is a result of a faulty download."

Obviously their suggested action will do nothing to fix the problem. But if you continue to complain, they will move on to the next standard response that "There is nothing wrong with our software, and if you continue to get faulty downloads, there must be an error on your hard drive. Please return the unit, pay us $20, extend your programming commitment by 18 months, and we will send you a new unit."


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

Amazing that they can get away with this. Whatever happened to "The customer is always right."? I did call customer retention. My contract with them is up in Mar. They gave me some perks to stay, but, if the R)) is not fixed soon I will start checking out other companies. It is just too time consuming to go through the TO DO LIST.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not necessarily...
> 
> TiVo over the years... has included code/tweeks... to compensate for bad or incomplete data from the guide clearing houses.


And TiVo doesn't get their guide data from TMS either. I was over at a friend's house on Thanksgiving that has a TiVo, and upon perusing the guide, I noticed a little C) Copyright TVGUIDE/GEMSTAR on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

sandi916 said:


> I had also sent an email questioning the R)) problem-"When are you going to fix the 10c1 R)) problem?"
> 
> This was the response: " We're finishing our latest software upgrade to your receiver, so the problems you're experiencing may be a temporary result of this update.
> 
> Do they hear what their customers are saying?


Have you ever heard the saying "the masses are asses"?? 

Well, that's who their responses to items they have no knowledge about are aimed at. I discovered in dealing with DirecTV they also like long, elaborate troubleshooting explanations that have no direct relationship to the problem (or direct you to do something that anyone who is familiar with the equipment has already done-like resetting the receiver).

Also, sending them an email regarding troubleshooting/error resolution is an excercise in futility.....but the answer is always amusing unless you aren't in the mood.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

So we are at their mercy, sitting on our hands just waiting for the new software release that will fix the problems caused by the previous software release? Does anyone know if DISH or FIOS are any better? Direct recently offered me some perks to stay but it is getting very difficult to do so. I could live with the errors in programming when the R15 was first released, knowing that fixes were on the way. But their fixes are now causing problems. Don't know if the perks are worth the effort and time I spend checking TO DO LIST each day to see if it is correct.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

So we are the "asses". I think they are for releasing a product that was not ready. But then again, we bought into it so we must be the asses since it is now 2 years later and they still can't get it right and we are still paying for it. Kind of ironic. At least if you are going to threat me this way, buy me flowers first!


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

They've got a good gig going. They send you a product, knowing it is defective. They charge you an upfront fee and lock you into a two year commitment before you even have a chance to use the product and see that it is defective. Every fix introduces new problems which are sometime less severe than the fixed problems and sometimes more severe. They won't give you accurate answers to your questions. If you complain too much, they require you to erase your hard drive (in the name of troubleshooting) and then they try to send you a replacement unit, also defective, and try to extend your commitment another two years. If you get fed up and leave, they hit you up for $20 per month for every month remaining on your commitment.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

Ah-it's a wonderful life. We are being ripped by the gas companies, the oil companies and now Direct. Could we ask for anything more.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

sandi916 said:


> Ah-it's a wonderful life. We are being ripped by the gas companies, the oil companies and now Direct. Could we ask for anything more.


It wasn't always that way. It started when Hughes sold it and Rupert Murdoch bought it. Prior to that such terms like "commitment", "leased equipment", "monthly lease fee", "contract", "professional installation included", etc. didn't exist. BUT it was totally possible to purchase a DirecTV piece of hardware with bugs. Just about every legacy receiver I bought had them. And they NEVER got fixed, either!! Wait, I take that back. One RCA receiver I bought actually got a software upgrade over the satellite in 2004. But it didn't fix any of the bugs. Plus, if your equipment broke, you were on your own because "programming and equipment sold separately" was the word back then.

I can't decide which was worse. In the past, there was a myriad of receiver models to choose from, and you bought them just like buying a TV or VCR. You paid full price up front at the store and it was YOURS. The receivers were branded with well-known names like RCA, Sony, Samsung, etc. You could CHOOSE to pay for a professional install, or you could do it yourself.

Nowadays, everybody gets one of the same 4 "boxes". One SD receiver, one SD DVR, one HD receiver and one HD DVR. There are different manufacturers, but that shouldn't concern the buyer because they all look the same and "should" perform exactly the same. One remote works 'em all. You "lease" all of them. And you have to return them or face a BIG penalty if you disconnect the service.

But you don't have to buy "service contracts" like I did with my legacy receivers. Now, you just pay the $20 bucks and commit to 2 more years when they break. Or pay $6 bucks a month for their "protection" plan. Didn't those originate in the earlier part of this century only they "protected" merchants from awful things that could happen like a bomb being tossed through their front window? 

Of course, you could go to DISH network where things are pretty much the same but in addition you have to suffer along with their fine print that nickel-and-dimes you to death. (Downgrading your programming package? $5 bucks please!) Or you could go with Cable TV where there are no commitments....but most of the charges are hidden or never mentioned until the bill comes. If you can figure it out, that is. (Can you spell "franchise fee"?) Another big deal cable brags about is "free service calls" but are they free when you lease EVERY box for $8 bucks a month and get stuck an additional fee for the remote?

Maybe the answer is just to go to Radio Shack and buy an antenna like they did in the 1950's. Aim it at the same big towers that were there in the 50's and watch the same garbage you do over the satellite for FREE!! No boxes, commitments, leases, dishes, "professional installation", "protection plan", etc. How did our parents ever do without DBS and/or Cable TV??


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

Point taken!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Ala Carte anyone?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> It wasn't always that way. It started when Hughes sold it and Rupert Murdoch bought it. Prior to that such terms like "commitment", "leased equipment", "monthly lease fee", "contract", "professional installation included", etc. didn't exist. BUT it was totally possible to purchase a DirecTV piece of hardware with bugs. Just about every legacy receiver I bought had them. And they NEVER got fixed, either!! Wait, I take that back. One RCA receiver I bought actually got a software upgrade over the satellite in 2004. But it didn't fix any of the bugs. Plus, if your equipment broke, you were on your own because "programming and equipment sold separately" was the word back then.
> 
> I can't decide which was worse. In the past, there was a myriad of receiver models to choose from, and you bought them just like buying a TV or VCR. You paid full price up front at the store and it was YOURS. The receivers were branded with well-known names like RCA, Sony, Samsung, etc. You could CHOOSE to pay for a professional install, or you could do it yourself.
> 
> ...


If the History Channel was OTA I would.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

I awoke this morning and noticed the record light was on. Checked my TO DO LIST and MY PLAY LIST, nothing was recording. Is this another bug of the 10C1?


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

I reset with red button. The record light went off and now it is back on. Can I hit it with a shoe? Or maybe I can wrap it quickly and give it to someone I don't like for Xmas. Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

The record light is on probably because it is downloading "showcase" content, or some sort of guide or software updates.

My record light is often on when the machine does not seem to be recording a program I scheduled.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ThomasM discovered that if you do a reset from the menu, when it prompts "are you sure?" it will tell you what it's recording. You can then canx the reset.
- For future reference


----------



## cwerdna (Jan 2, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> And TiVo doesn't get their guide data from TMS either. I was over at a friend's house on Thanksgiving that has a TiVo, and upon perusing the guide, I noticed a little C) Copyright TVGUIDE/GEMSTAR on the bottom of the screen.


Not true. They've always been getting it from TMS and still do. Look at their financials at yahoo.brand.edgar-online.com/fetchFilingFrameset.aspx?dcn=0001193125-07-262270&Type=HTML

The TV Guide/Gemstar thing was due to a lawsuit settlement long ago. See below: google.com/search?q=gemstar+tivo+settle&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a

It's rather ironic... it'd be like Microsoft putting "Copyright Apple Computer" or something like that as part of the default Windows background.

(Can't post URLs with http because I don't have enough posts yet. )


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

cwerdna said:


> Not true. They've always been getting it from TMS and still do. Look at their financials at yahoo.brand.edgar-online.com/fetchFilingFrameset.aspx?dcn=0001193125-07-262270&Type=HTML
> 
> The TV Guide/Gemstar thing was due to a lawsuit settlement long ago. See below: google.com/search?q=gemstar+tivo+settle&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a
> 
> ...


That's the stupidest thing I've EVER heard of!!! Adding a copyright notice to content that isn't provided by the outfit listed. You're right, it would be like a notice on the Windows opening screen saying (C)opyright Apple Computer!!!!


----------

